
Ask HN: How are you maintaining feature request? - mani_cvk
We have requirement from sales people and right now are are using helpdesk and issue tracking tool to maintaing this .<p>Any suggestions or tool for improving the process .
======
PaulHoule
You are doing the right thing.

There really isn't any difference between a bug fix and a new feature: either
way somebody is requesting a change in the state of the application.

~~~
mani_cvk
Thanks Paul

But What i see as a difference is in feature request is

customer will ask a sales/support person ,he usually files this in support
desk or crm . Sales guy will intimate this to the product manager or tech lead
. Tech lead will create a task/customer story in JIRA .

In the above process the communication between sales/support and development
is manual and in some cases, the feature request loses its priority and no
single owner for this .

~~~
PaulHoule
Many businesses have to work across functional units (and vendors) to meet
customer needs.

The kind of system described here

[http://www.omg.org/spec/CMMN/About-CMMN/](http://www.omg.org/spec/CMMN/About-
CMMN/)

addresses the integration of a crm with a trouble ticket system, etc... There
are other ways to do it and it is also a case of

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_process_management](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_process_management)

which is not just a kind of software but a practice that can be used for
tuning up manual processes. Good luck!

